# The husky and the chis!



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Just a few recent photos of our little pack...

Doing what they do best









The effect that a bag of treats has...




































...more to follow...


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Faith looking pretty


















Wake me when it's over









Photoshoots are exhausting!











And finally this last pic is not new at all, it's actually a pic of Dakota from 2007 that I just happened to find recently that I thought was too pretty not to share. 









Enjoy!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Awesome pix!! I adore the first one!


----------



## Van (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful Husky!!! Gorgeous eyes!!! Love the chiwy pics with the bows!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

you have the cutest doggies!!  dakota is just breathtaking.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful family! Val, you take great photos; I'm sure it
doesn't hurt to have such gorgeous little models


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Ciarra and Cheryl!

Therese, I can't take credit for the pics as hubby is the man behind the camera but many thanks. Yes, having such adorable (of course I'm biased) subjects does help make for nice pics!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Faith in the pink bow is adorable!! take that picture frame out of the pic and it would look very professional..........well done!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Pictures.....the 1st one is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Valerie, I am loving these pictures!! I want a husky! Well, I want Dakota! He is such a gorgeous boy and seeing him sleeping with the chis at his side makes me want to love him up. 
Faith and Glory look so sweet together. What a beautiful pair. That picture of Faith with the bow on her head needs to be framed. She looks gorgeous! 
Thanks for sharing the pics Val. I loved them all!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous pics Val.
How cute is Dakota with the girls!!
Faith and Glory are adorable, i bet you cant remember life without Glory now too. xx


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

beautiful pics gorgeous fur kids


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

val your so lucky they all get on so well, dakota is stunning as usual, beautiful pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Faith and Glory are beautiful! 

Oh my Dakota ... I lvoe her eyes and little pink nose! 

All soo lovely!


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful Pics xxxx


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Lisa, you just try and take my Dakota from me...just try. lol Oh I can just imagine how adorable him and your pack would be together. 

You know Terri, next week it will be 3 months that Glory has been with us and it truly feels like she's been with us all along. Neither my hubby or I can believe it's only been such a short time yet it feels like she's been with us forever. Glory definitely completes the family.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

3 perfect babies,they are all so pretty


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

great pics!! I love your Dakota! Hes adorable!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you both.

It's really weird that I get more comments on my husky in the chihuahua forums but then I get more comments on my chihuahuas on the husky forum. LOL Very interesting observation I've made each time I post the same pics in both forums.


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Your pack is gorgeous!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> It's really weird that I get more comments on my husky in the chihuahua forums but then I get more comments on my chihuahuas on the husky forum. LOL Very interesting observation I've made each time I post the same pics in both forums.



haha, i love your chis too  your full packs gorgeous!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Before we got Leila...my kids were also trying for a husky pup.  I had to step in and say...uh i looove huskies but, we have a boxer and i don't want another big dog. Of course when we decided on chihuahua they wanted that too. lol Everyone in the house is in awe of miss leila...even Hubby.;-) tee hee!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Leah lol

Aww, Cheryl I am a sucker for huskies but big dogs do make things harder like traveling. I had no idea you had a boxer! Bet that makes for interesting comments when you're out with the both of them.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww lovely pics! I just love your babies, Valerie! They are all so gorgeous. I LOVE the pic of Faith in the pink bow especially! hehe. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

OMG your Husky is so beautiful, i would love one shes gorgeous! Were so used to seeing everyones chis, they are gorgeous too obviously!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you both! I think Faith with her pink bow is one of my new favs, she was such a good sport about it too. We tried the bow with Glory and she wasn't having that.  Rotten, little spoil sport.

I think it's the novelty of the different breed maybe that stirs the opposite breed comments. I don't mind either way, just a cute observation I've noticed. I do the same thing too, fawning over the other breeds in others' photos. Like I love Rachel's two chis (Billy & Pixie) but her Dalmatian melts my heart every time!


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

I just LOVE all three of your doggies! I love the pic where they all sleeping next to each other. Great photos - I've just noticed they're all similar markings!! Very pretty.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Elle.Bee said:


> I just LOVE all three of your doggies! I love the pic where they all sleeping next to each other. Great photos - I've just noticed they're all similar markings!! Very pretty.


Thank you, Faith and Glory look very much alike because they are mother/daughter.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

your dogs are beautiful


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I love Husky's and wow yours is just beautiful! So are your little babies too! lol Great photos! They are all snugglin! =)


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So sweet I just love your babies.Love the first photo.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They look great, I have always loved little faith, her face is just perfection, she always has such a sweet expression. Dakota and Glory are beautiful as well.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Such a beautiful pack


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

:love10: Dakota. She looks amazing.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Val, you have the most gorgeous dogs, I swear! Dakota is just breathtaking, Faith is gorgeous, and Glory is just stunning!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lovely as always  they are just too cute together! yes my fav has to be the 1st and 2nd one  so memorable


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

omg i've been wanting a husky forever does your husky do good offleash? I heard they run away a lot. Also does your husky like swimming? The next dog breed on my list is Husky or German Shep. but I would love to get one that likes water and to swim so I can take him/her everywhere with me, I go to the beach a lot where you are allowed to bring dogs swimming and I also go camping etc. I def will get one from a rescue I prefer to get an older one so I will have to find one that is already a good candidate for my life style. But I was just curious as I haven't really researched the breed as I am in no position to add another member to my pack atm. 

Dakota is so cute looks like he/she is wearing eyeliner LOL!! I love the darker ones


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> omg i've been wanting a husky forever does your husky do good offleash? I heard they run away a lot. Also does your husky like swimming? The next dog breed on my list is Husky or German Shep. but I would love to get one that likes water and to swim so I can take him/her everywhere with me, I go to the beach a lot where you are allowed to bring dogs swimming and I also go camping etc. I def will get one from a rescue I prefer to get an older one so I will have to find one that is already a good candidate for my life style. But I was just curious as I haven't really researched the breed as I am in no position to add another member to my pack atm.
> 
> Dakota is so cute looks like he/she is wearing eyeliner LOL!! I love the darker ones


Thanks, he was very dark when he was younger but has really lightened up with age. The difference in color is remarkable which is typical of huskies, you start with one color early on and end up with another color in adulthood.

Definitely do a lot of research into the breed to help determine if it is right for you, huskies are very different and need a lot of extra time and attention. They most certainly are not for everyone and there are so many sibes in shelters b/c of people getting them based on their looks.

Huskies in general should never be trusted off leash so if you want a reliable off lead dog then definitely cross huskies off your list right now. Yes there are a very few that are 99% reliable off lead but it takes intense training and even then there is still that small chance that one day instinct will win out. It is a very dangerous road training against instinct which is exactly why huskies should never be trusted off lead. Huskies are working dogs bred to run and running is what they absolutely love to do, so it is hard to fault a husky for running away when it is really their whole purpose. Those that run away from yards and such tend to be under stimulated, under exercised, and/or improperly contained. Again huskies require more work than the average dog so be prepared to put in a lot of time mentally and physically exercising a husky. 

Before getting a husky you need to plan to spend at least a few hours a day exercising the dog, they are not like most dogs where you take them for two 30 minute walks a day, a little romp in the yard and they're content...I wish! lol Sibes are also notorious for destruction of any and everything, a product of being under exercised and bored. I am a moderator on two different husky forums and I can PM you the link to the forums if you want to read up more on the breed. Just let me know if you are interested in the links. I try to dish out all the negatives first so that if you decide you can handle all the negative aspects of the breed then I share the positives. And yes there are a lot of positives to the breed also.

Huskies are pretty versatile and want to be with their pack at all times (they are not good candidates for people who work a lot and can't be with them most of the day), they have endless energy so I hope you are a glutton for exercise if you want one, and they are very independent so don't expect a dog that will fawn all over you. Huskies love everyone and the instant they see someone/something new they will practically forget you even exist and they are notorious for listening to and doing things on their terms, not yours. Temperature/climate is another concern too, they don't do as well in warmer/tropical climates and living in warmer climates actually does shorten their life span. In warmer climates or warmer seasonal temperatures it is important to keep them cool. Whether they will like swimming is up to the individual dog, some love it and others don't...I'd say the majority love it though. 

GSD's are extremely different from huskies in so many ways. GSD's make excellent guard dogs, Siberian do not. GSD's are much more obedient and work to please you, Siberians do whatever is in their best interest at all times. lol GSD's are very reliable off lead, Siberians are not. GSD's are much larger than Siberians, but both dogs shed profusely twice a year so you'll have that to contend with regardless. 

One thing I will comment on is that even people who research the breed (Siberians) and are aware that they need a lot of exercise and shed profusely, after they actually get their first husky they often come back and say wow, I didn't realize they needed THAT much exercise or I didn't realize it was THAT much shedding. A lot of newbies come onto the husky forums frantic for help and really the amount their dogs were shedding was completely normal and a lot of their behavioral problems stemmed from lack of exercise and these people were finding out that 2 hours of exercise wasn't enough for their crazy huskies.  Be ready for it if you do go the husky route, they are not for everyone! 

And there are big differences between the show line sibes versus the working line sibes but that's a whole other discussion that you'd want to consider before getting a sibe if you decide it is the breed for you. FWIW, the show line sibes are probably a better bet for newbies than the working line sibes mainly because they are much more laid back and not quite as "crazy" as the working lines. We adopted our sibe from a shelter and he is definitely a working line sibe. Sorry for the book, it's just that the breed is near and dear to me and lack of education is what lands most sibes in shelters and rescues so I try to educate as much as possible when people say they want a sibe but don't know anything about them...it's nothing personal.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Mmkay, pretty much love every single picture but that's nothing new when it comes to your three. Teehee at the 2nd pic from your 1st post, I love how you can see Dakota's teeth :rabbit: That photo of Faith with the pink, omg, love love it!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Crystal! Love your new siggy! I think Faith looks fantastic with her pink bow too.  LOL At the teeth in the second pic...Dakota has a bit of an under bite...it just makes him cuter.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i didnt know you were a mod on a husky forum Val.
I may have a look around and join one myself for ours.
I dont get as many good pics though these days which sucks.

So true about the shedding etc...
We could have made several husky fur jumpers by now. lol xx


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic pics!!! Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Your pack is gorgeous val. 

I can kind of relate to the shedding, my dalmatian sheds like its going out of fashion and it drives me insane! I have to hoover twice a day most days and i cant wear him out! If i'm honest hes not really right for our family but we love him to bits and as long as hes happy we are happy! x


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you Rachel, me too on the vacuuming. I'm at it all the time and still can't keep up with it. lol Yup on the tiring of athletic dogs, it's darn near impossible to tire out my sibe. My sibe may sleep a lot out of boredom, but it's truly a rare occasion that he's actually tired out.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I can relate to that also. Vernon does sleep alot. I take him out twice a day unless the weather is really bad. Unlike you tho i can let himoff the lead and he gets a good run. I would never be able to exercise him enough if i couldnt do that, i wouldnt be able to find the time. 

Chihuahuas are abreeze compared to big dogs! 

Dakota is truely beautiful, hes a credit to you xx


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Rach, I do wish I could let him off lead sometimes for a good run. We're house shopping right now and I'm looking for a home with a BIG yard for my husky to be able to tear around off lead (fenced of course). For now it's lots of long walks and running on a 75 ft training lead and sometimes he goes to the dog park but I worry at the dog park because of people who bring their aggressive dogs there. You're right, chihuahuas are a breeze!


----------

